# Best Performance of the Year (Individual)



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Watching the UNC/Duke game last night made me think of this. 

Who has had the best individual game of the year? You get to nominate one person, put up the stat line and list any other extenuating circumstances.

My nominee is Sean May for the 2/9/05 game @Duke:

S. May 8-14 FG 7-7 FT 18 REB 2 AST	23 PTS

He did that against probably the best defensive post player in the country, on the road in a terrible hostile environment, and with a pair of guards who couldn't stop turning the ball over long enough to pass it into him.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

I may be a little bit biased cause I am a friar fan but what the heck DMac just went off on Virginia a couple weeks ago.

Donne McGrath: 27 pts, 9-9 from 3, 7 assists, 5 rebounds


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't think you can choose someone who's team lost.

Yes, May was going against one of the nation's top defender, but it is obvious that stopping May wasn't Duke's first defensive priority.

Duke set out to stop the fast break and stop penetration. Shelden was extremely effective stopping penetration and blocking/adjusting shots. May was the beneficiary of Shelden helping on other players.

May did play a great game, but he was hardly Duke's key defensive focus. Duke could live with him having a good game, but they couldn't live Felton and McCants having great games.


----------



## BruinBaller (Feb 11, 2005)

It's a homer pick but I'll go with Dijon Thompson's performance last night in UCLA's win against ASU.

39 points (13-18; 7-9 3s), 6 reb, 5 assists, 3 stls


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I was impressed with Patrick Sparks outing @ Louisville a while back. 25pts, 5-8 3-pt, 4-4 (key)FT, 5 rebs.

That's the only one I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Some really great nominations so far.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

do i sense some sarcasim, VV?


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Andrew Bogut's 33 and 16 performance agains Colorado State was big. He scored more than half of his teams points.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

McCants scoring 20 against Kentucky in the 2nd half was nice.


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> Andrew Bogut's 33 and 16 performance agains Colorado State was big. He scored more than half of his teams points.


Dont forget 5 blks and causing 3 players Col. St. to foul-out.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I'll nominate my homer pick against Duke. Johnny's G.'s numbers yesterday:

19 points, 10 rebounds, 9 assists


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Gilchrist was nasty against Duke.

Some other big lines: 
Taylor Coppenrath 39pts (12-17FG, 15-17 FT) and 12 rebounds vs Binghamton

Chevon Troutman's 29pts (25 in 2nd half) and 12rebounds in a comeback win against UConn was sick.

Hakim Warrick had 32 and 12 in a Syracuse drubbing of a good Villanova team the other day.

Ike Diogu had 39 and 11 in a win over Stanford. (16-26 shooting)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> do i sense some sarcasim, VV?


No, not at all.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Ronny Turiaf had 40 points and 11 rebounds agenst Idaho.

Daniel Gibson had23 points agenst kansas St. which isn't a lot but 14 were in overtime where he led his team to victory.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Another great Bogut game was his performance against New Mexico. He also completely shut down New Mexico's decent 5 man Chiotti.

11-14 FG, 2-2 FT, 24 points, 20 rebounds (5 off, 20 def) and 3 blocks...

Very nice stats!


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Another is Pepperdine's Glenn McGowan's game against Colorado State...

31 points 22 rebounds 3 steals


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

craig smith a few days ago in the Double OT loss Vs UCONN
played great

and what about m.williams of Uconn same game... not performance of the season but

15 assists - nice
i like college PGs that can put up assist numbers like that


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

allen anderson just had a sweet game yesterday. 28 points 10-10 from field 7-7 from the line, and 5 boards in just 29 min.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wayne Simien: 32 points (11-17 FG, 10-11 FT), 12 rebounds in a win vs. Oklahoma State; set Kansas' all-time consecutive free throw streak (34 straight).


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Wayne Simien: 32 points (11-17 FG, 10-11 FT), 12 rebounds in a win vs. Oklahoma State; set Kansas' all-time consecutive free throw streak (34 straight).


Not to mention some solid defense on Joey Graham towards the end of the game. Not too shabby for someone not known for their defensive prowess.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

In my mind it is Simien yesterday against OSU or any game of Bogut's.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Antoine Wrights performance the other day against Texas Tech deserves consideration.....29 pts on 7-8 three point shooting.....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Simien follows up his 32/12 performance with 25 points and 20 rebounds tonight vs. Kansas State. NPOY race should be interesting.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Hell of a way to go out by Simien on seniors night. Wasn't his speech like 25 minutes long? :cheers:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Hell of a way to go out by Simien on seniors night. Wasn't his speech like 25 minutes long? :cheers:


Dude friggin' deserves it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Simien follows up his 32/12 performance with 25 points and 20 rebounds tonight vs. Kansas State. NPOY race should be interesting.



Still have to go with his 32-12, despite the better statline. IMO, the game of the year has to come up in a key game amongst top teams.

His game vs Oklahoma St. is the best performance this year.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

I was at the OSU game, he simply refused to let Kansas lose. Best game of the year as far as I'm concerned, maybe a bit biased since I got to see it in person.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

TonyM said:


> I was impressed with Patrick Sparks outing @ Louisville a while back. 25pts, 5-8 3-pt, 4-4 (key)FT, 5 rebs.
> 
> That's the only one I can think of off the top of my head.



I'm with this guy.

PdP


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Dennis Trammell had two good performances, but couldn't lead the Cardinals to the win.
Against Marshall he went 13 of 18 (8 of 9 from three) and 4 of 5 from the line.
10 days later he put up 21, going a perfect 7-of-7 from the field, 3-of-3 from three, and 4-of-4 from the line.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well I was gonna say Dee Brown scoring 24 first half points tonight.. 7 first half 3's (School Record) and was in the zone (8-11 FG, 7-9 3PT) at the break.. Took only one shot (1-1 3PT) in the 2nd half though.. Finished with 27 pts and tied a school record 8 3 PT buckets..


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Tonight Sean May had 32 points on 13/15 shooting, 12 rebounds and 0 turnovers.
that makes it his 7th straight double double, most by any tarheel since kupchak in the mid 70's (who had 8 straight)
his 32 points was the highest scoring output for UNC since Forte had 36 in 2001


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Sean May's 26 points and 24 rebounds (amazing!) against Duke and Shelden Williams is probably the finest performance so far this year. He also limited Williams to only 4 boards which is surely a season low for him considering he is averaging over 11 rpg

Sean May is really improving his pro potential with all these double doubles to finish the year.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Sean May is average 19.5pts and 19.5rbs against Shelden Williams the last 2 years (4 games). That's pretty unbelievable. He was an absolute monster today, at one point screaming "I'm the f*cking man!" after a rebound and putback with Williams draped on him. 

And yeah, when you grab 24 boards against your biggest rivals, you can scream whatever you want.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Derek Raivio-

29pts. 6-10 FG, 5-6 3pts, 12-12 FT's, 7 assists, 5 rebounds, 1 TO vs. San Diego.....

Pretty tough to beat that....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Derek Raivio-
> 
> 29pts. 6-10 FG, 5-6 3pts, 12-12 FT's, 7 assists, 5 rebounds, 1 TO vs. San Diego.....
> 
> Pretty tough to beat that....


That's probably better then Walton's 21 for 22 game.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Derek Raivio-
> 
> 29pts. 6-10 FG, 5-6 3pts, 12-12 FT's, 7 assists, 5 rebounds, 1 TO vs. San Diego.....
> 
> Pretty tough to beat that....


Not really sean may game agenst Duke destroys that. IMO


----------



## Road Warriors (Sep 3, 2004)

One of the better performances this year was Lawrence Roberts getting a triple-doube warlier this season with 18 points, 11 rebounds, and 12 assists. He also still had his mask on when he did it. I dont think it is the best but deserves mention. It is also a homer pick.


----------

